# trouve image de single pour ipod



## steronais59 (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous et a toutes,

voila  j ai transféré mes musiques sur mon ipod et j aimerai trouvé pochette de singles, je signale qu il s agit des morceaux des ann"es 80, j ai commencé a faire recherches sur google images mais n'existe t-il pas un autre moyen

Je signale aussi que itunes ne trouve pas

En vous remerçiant


----------



## r e m y (16 Novembre 2009)

Si tu as l'original (CD ou Vinyls), tu peux aussi scanner la pochette.

Sinon Google est généralement la bonne solution.

Quels sont les singles dont tu recherches la pochette?


----------



## steronais59 (16 Novembre 2009)

la liste va etre tres longue

mais pour exemple

liaisons dangereuses  los ninos del porque

kiem  moneyman

propaganda pmachinery  etc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

j ai oublie de preciser, ce sont des vinyls que j ai donne a un ami pour les encoder en mp3


----------



## r e m y (16 Novembre 2009)

evidement, si tu cherches des disques que tu es le seul à posséder....


----------



## steronais59 (16 Novembre 2009)

peut etre vais je poser une question bete?

il n existe pas un logiciel qui recherche les photos de singles

grand merçi pour les photos  rémy

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

http://www.wat.tv/audio/kiem-the-moneyman-torso-1986-j09o_j06o_.html


----------



## Pooki (16 Novembre 2009)

Et la 3ième:




Désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé plus grand et de meilleure qualité !!!
Sinon il y a également le site: cdcovers


----------



## Gwen (16 Novembre 2009)

Oui, certains vieux vinyles sont durs à trouver, mais on finit par y arriver.

Ah Propaganda. Superbe morceau P. Machinery.

Souvent sous Google image il faut remonter jusqu'à une dizaine de pages. Tester en ne mettant que le nom de l'album également.


----------



## steronais59 (16 Novembre 2009)

je vais m amuser si je dois chercher image par image de singles

plus de 1000  vinyls  

j espere qu ils vont créer un logiciel spécial pour retrouver pochettes de singles


----------



## r e m y (16 Novembre 2009)

IL y en a des tas de ces petits utiltaires chercheurs de pochette (CDCover, ScoutCover, ...)
Mais la plupart recherchent dans les bases de données d'Amazon. Donc il ne trouve que des CD vendus sur ces sites marchand.

Vu ce que tu cherches, tu risques d'avoir du mal...

Ne reste plus qu'à faire une recherche titre par titre, à la main....

La prochaine fois où tu numériseras tes vieux vinyls, pense à louer un scanner pour prendre un cliché de la pochette!


----------



## Gwen (16 Novembre 2009)

L'appareil photo d'un iPhone va très bien si c'est juste pour avoir un visuel de la pochette


----------



## steronais59 (17 Novembre 2009)

merçi pour ces renseignements


----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2009)

J'apporte ma petite touche, un peu en retard.
Je te conseille le site discogs.com.
Tu y trouveras pratiquement tout, dans tout les formats (LP, 7", 12", Single, CD-Maxi, CD,  ...),
même les versions les plus rares.

Les scans sont d'assez bonne qualités, il faut juste prendre le temps d'explorer les différentes versions proposées pour trouver son bonheur

Exemples avec P-Machinery (25 versions différentes)
http://www.discogs.com/Propaganda-p-Machinery/master/67185

















...

Haaa les eighties, avec les bons vieux maxi-45 tours, la bonne époque.
:love:


----------



## steronais59 (20 Novembre 2009)

merçi wat68


----------

